# Brick Fireplace Re-facing



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

noahbrads said:


> Hello,
> 
> Avid, longtime DIY'er here. I'm about to embark on a fireplace refacing adventure. I've done a lot of prep work including new drywall, insulation, conduit chase for TV wires and 100ft of electrical. I'm planning on also installing a gas fireplace insert.
> 
> ...


Yes, fill them in with brick or block chunks before you plaster......


----------



## noahbrads (Nov 19, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Those brick look a little shiny, I'd try to plaster over then with Type S first, let it set a day or two, and see how sound the mechanical bond is before proceeding.....


Thanks for the input. The brick is definitely porous and I believe will take scratch coat well, that is just from the flash.


----------



## concretexpert (Jan 5, 2015)

*Refacing over brick*

Secure metal or fiberglass lathe over the existing brick and vents with screws. That brick looks like it is only faux brick like 3/4" and not much mortar could be plaster. I would screw to the studs behind. Then work mortar into the lathe and create scratch coat. Type S would be fine for this, I usually add a little extra portland if it is quickrete or the like.


----------

